
Show HN: Junkie – An extensible deep packet inspector - rixed
https://github.com/rixed/junkie
======
rixed
Done a while ago but still maintained and still relevant I think (I don't
think there is any other open source DPI that's as close to what you would
find in production...)

Would be happy to learn how it could be improved or in what area it could be
extended, or how to make it generally more useful.

